# Airstone



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I want to get an airstone for my tank. Do I just need to buy the airstone from the LFS. Or do I need to buy something else for the airstone to work? When I had my powerhead at the top of my tank my p's were scared shi*less so I took it out. Do you think the airstone will scare them also?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

shouldn't mine love the bubbles from the powerhead they get upset if i turn them off. i like the air things that make a wall of bubbles. all you need is the air compressor some tube and the air stick or air stone.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

airstone are cool effect.i personally like the air wand..there cool looking..you can get a bunch of different kinds.should have no problem..the p's might try to nibble on it thats the only problem i see with it..all you need is a airpump,tubing and airstone of choice.hook up and wa-la .i think your p's might enjoy it...bubbles..


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

How much does an airpump/ commpressor cost?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i used a bubbel wall and they tor it in 3.







. i just stick the air line tubing rate in the tank.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> How much does an airpump/ commpressor cost?


 they range...$10 to $80.and some are more quieter then others


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> How much does an airpump/ commpressor cost?


 go to http://www.bigalsonline.com they have the best prices.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I seriousli recommend it. My Caribas love it and play trough the bubble wall everyday!

It worth what you pay!

I use Bubble Wall by Plenn Plax!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I seriousli recommend it. My Caribas love it and play trough the bubble wall everyday!
> 
> It worth what you pay!
> 
> I use Bubble Wall by Plenn Plax!


 yeah. thats the same one i bought at wallmart. they tor it up.









i guess i didnt poke enough holes in it.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

i have 2 four inch air stones and buried them in my rocks. work great. although the tubing can get in the way unless you try to hide it. but definitely worth it. i got an air pump for like 8 bucks, a valve for water backup for 2 bucks, and tubing for like a dollar. :smile:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yes i would recommend getting a airstone i have a 803 pump paid $25.00 canadian i found anything smaller doesnt work good for a 12'' long stone. make sure you spend an extra $1.50 for a check valve it will iliminate water to sifon out if your pump shuts off.so you can hide it underneath your stand so it's quite.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > How much does an airpump/ commpressor cost?
> ...


 yes that store is a good site, i like them a lot.
I dont see any prb with a Air wall, i am going to have one also. However my tank backing will be diffrent then yours and most peoples on this sites so ... maybe mine .. or .. well mine will be much diffrent then yous.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

definately get the water back up valve. It will save your pump. I have a bubb;e disk and three 8" bubb;e wands in my community tank in the living room. My fish love it, I guess it massages them. And it's great eye candy.


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

I've got a 12" in mine and they play through the bubbles all the time. One of the guys at my lfs said it would drive them crazy...it did his. Depends on the fish.


----------

